# trenchless conduit install under a parking lot.



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a bunch of pics on facebook doing a 78 foot run for 2" hdpe conduit under a commercial parking lot. I would post some pics here but then I have to edit them etc. and I am beat on! Really look at the tracking system used to guide the operator while the install is going on. 20k is all it costs with extra sondes etc lol.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...1073741888.182173475152440&type=3&uploaded=26


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

That is some good stuff! is that the pusher you bought awhile back? Those sondes are cheap. Lol


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea that is the Pd-4 from Cali. I just added a few things lol basically same tracking that the Rodie is using, best thing is the ability to steer the grade and read it as it is happening, the conduit install was the same as a water line to a drain install. We try to set grade every time like we are doing a sewer even on pressure lines just for practice. We have a 5 inch version too that goes along on the trailer if the going gets real ruff but it weighs more. The PD-4 uses cable or pipes but the larger one only uses pipes for straight shots.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

Cuda said:


> Here is a link to a bunch of pics on facebook doing a 78 foot run for 2" hdpe conduit under a commercial parking lot. I would post some pics here but then I have to edit them etc. and I am beat on! Really look at the tracking system used to guide the operator while the install is going on. 20k is all it costs with extra sondes etc lol.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...1073741888.182173475152440&type=3&uploaded=26


you got all the goodies. really appreciate you posting links to these type of jobs.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

That is nice man.


----------

